# My roof is LACED......



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Finally getting this damn roof done so i can start drivin' again. Bumming rides SUCKS.....After sanding the roof back down from that horribly shitty metalflake I was sold I layed down a bright white base, and about 3 coats of ice pearl. Baked it last night and went in this morning and sanded it smooth, and started laying out my panels. I know they're not perfect, but I'm happy with them. It took me longer to get the lace to lie flat than it did to tape it up! Going back to the shop in a bit to lay down the clear.....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

not bad at all, how did you do that?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

nice,always loved lace and it looks awesome wiht little work :thumbsup:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

it's not all that difficult, just lay out your panels, mask everything else, tape the lace over them while making sure it sitting down tight over the car, then spray your color through the lace at a very low pressure (you want to blow through it, but not UNDER it). You have to spray straight towards the lace, no angles, and make sure you get your coat even. Once the color is dry, carefully peel the lace off and unmask!


----------



## gamezg (Sep 6, 2003)

real nice


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

hurry up and clear it, i wanna see them ice pearls :cheesy:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm about to leave to go work on it more, but the ice pearl doesn't show up worth a shit in the paint booth. When I pulled it out in the sun to sand it today the shit made your head hurt lookin' at it though!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

nice :biggrin: im gonna neeed you to come down to indian trail and hang out with me when i get ready to paint mine


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

that looks pretty damn good


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey man, I'm down to hang out whenever. Theres NO ONE around here for me to hang out with that I have any common interests with. Shoot me a pm and let me know what your going to be doing on it and your materials list and stuff. I'll help ya out as much as I can.

I got the roof cleared, pictures will be posted as soon as i crop and resize them. Went on fairly well, I'm using a clear I've never used before and theres were a couple of stray piece of "fuzz" left from the lact that I missed with the tack rag. Nothing the cutting & buffing won't fix though!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

man, thats nice Switch!


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Alright, heres the latest. Sanding and buffing starts tomrrow after I put in the windsheild so I don't soak the interior slingin' water around.....
Laid down alright, never used the clear i used for this, so it could've been better. Got a couple of stray pieces of fuzz from the lace that I missed with the tack cloth. Nothing cutting & buffing won't take care of though!
Where it all went down.


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

more. It's REALLY hard to get a picture of ice pearl with artificial lighting apparently. The shit looks super nice out in the sun though.

If the pics are huge, I apologize. Some of them are kinda dark too, it was still about 115 degrees in the booth when I took these, so i couldn't turn the lights on!














































Heres a shot of my interior pieces as well.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what did you use on the lace, is it like a pearl base or something. everything looks :worship: :worship:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

If your talking about the blue, it's just a metallic basecoat. I can't remember the exact color right now though. It worked out very nice how the lighter areas still let the ice pearl show though.....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i dont like lace ...but thats hot!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

DAMN THATS TIGHT :0


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

thats the nicest thing i've seen today... :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

looks like you did a real good job of controlling the paint from getting under the material............. 

I just went out & bought 5 yards of lace for my wifes ride !!!!!!!!!! I know it seems like alot but, Its not like im trying to give it that "Violette Rose" feel to it !!!!!! LOL!

-- I found myself getting mad while in the store because the ladies in there look at you & smile at you in wierd ways - like your a *** or some shit !!!!!!! Its even worse when they ask you whats its for !!!!!!!!!! They look at you like - Yeah Right , *** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

nice job


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 21 2006, 10:22 PM~4897990
> *Hey man, I'm down to hang out whenever. Theres NO ONE around here for me to hang out with that I have any common interests with. Shoot me a pm and let me know what your going to be doing on it and your materials list and stuff. I'll help ya out as much as I can.
> 
> I got the roof cleared, pictures will be posted as soon as i crop and resize them. Went on fairly well, I'm using a clear I've never used before and theres were a couple of stray piece of "fuzz" left from the lact that I missed with the tack rag. Nothing the cutting & buffing won't fix though!
> *


cool man, i do all my work right own from stallings, spent about 500$ last saturday on paint materials  
you try any of the sem f/x stuff?


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

Really good job man. it came out really nice!!!!real nice clean look to it too. can we get some pics of the full car?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

really nice man, i love the lace pattern almost looks like the pattern on bandanas. came out real nice, just the perfect amount of lace, it aint over done. :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow....... looks really nice.


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Heres a few shots outside today. It was the exact oppsite of sunny though, so the pictures kind of suck. Got the glass back in, put some of the interior parts, and the roof trim back on too. Having issues getting the windsheild trim to stay in place, apparently the clips aren't holding the top piece in and I almost lost it coming home! Very irritating to be held up by somethign so stupid. I'll start cutting & buffing tomorrow.....I'm looking to trade this car for something older, so i probaly won't be finishing the car. I'll get the roof finished the the interior reassembled and drive it until it finds a new home.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 22 2006, 03:21 AM~4899866
> *looks like you did a real good job of controlling the paint from getting under the material.............
> 
> I just went out & bought 5 yards of lace for my wifes ride !!!!!!!!!! I know it seems like alot but, Its not like im trying to give it that "Violette Rose" feel to it !!!!!! LOL!
> ...



I think the hardest thing about doing lace, is finding a pattern you like...........there are allot of butterflys and flower type patterns.......but i'm looking for a midevil type pattern......I saw a perfect pattern on some shower curtens, I have a similure pattern on my bed spread, but can't find it on lace.........any suggestions on were to get a better veriaty of lace patterns? besides a fabric store..........website maybe?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

SwitchBladeCustoms your project is comming along nicely..........do you have the og side mouldings for it?........cuz if not, I have an idea I've been wanting to play with, were you imetate the mouldings using silver leave and a bit of white and black paint for outlineing..... not a big mod but I am curious of how it would look.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm loving that wagon, what modle is it


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

1964 Buick Lesabre 6 passenger Estate Wagon.......401/ST400 This thing will haul ass for a wagon!


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

It's in the classifieds now, I'm gonna give it a week or two ona couple of sites, then it'll hit ebay. I miss my 53 and want to get something older again, like between 49-60......I can't keep bustin gmy ass on a car that I'm not all that into.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thats wild! :thumbsup:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Feb 22 2006, 04:43 PM~4904266
> *I think the hardest thing about doing lace, is finding a pattern you like...........there are allot of butterflys and flower type patterns.......but i'm looking for a midevil type pattern......I saw a perfect pattern on some shower curtens, I have a similure pattern on my bed spread, but can't find it on lace.........any suggestions on were to get a better veriaty of lace patterns? besides a fabric store..........website maybe?
> *



I know exactly what yoru saying ........ My wifes car has a "Jeepers Creepers" Theme going on it & Lacy patterns aint what you call "RatedR" material but. I hope it ties in with the girly side of the car & its owner........................ Sounds dumb when i say it but, it is what it is !!!!!!!!!!!

The only place i can think if is a store that retails clothing & such to Gothic/Punk type of people................. They always have some fucked up stuff hanging around & off of them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anything during the halloween season - costume suppliers , wedding materials, tabelcloths, ect................... thats all i can think of


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Feb 22 2006, 07:41 AM~4900398
> *cool man, i do all my work right own from stallings, spent about 500$ last saturday on paint materials
> you try any of the sem f/x stuff?
> *




Dont feel bad man ....................... Im spending almost that much on 3M fineline tapes for my car alone !!!!!!!!!! Talk about a kick in the fat back


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Finally got a good picture of the ice pearl since the sun came out today...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

nice, what kinda ic you said that was? loks like it has a greenish effect to it


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

must be your monitor, theres no green there. It's kustomshop.com's white crystal Ice


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Shit man, that ice pearl is bad ass! Would it look like that over red? I am looking at options for my truck, and I don't thing I am skilled enough to do a candy, but I think I can shoot that.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 23 2006, 07:05 AM~4909031
> *Dont feel bad man ....................... Im spending almost that much on 3M fineline tapes for my car alone !!!!!!!!!! Talk about a kick in the fat back
> *



Ya I know, that damn fineline starts to add up after awile


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 23 2006, 03:50 PM~4911700
> *must be your monitor, theres no green there. It's kustomshop.com's  white crystal Ice
> *


must be


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 23 2006, 01:02 PM~4910867
> *Finally got a good picture of the ice pearl since the sun came out today...
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a TON of ice pearl! :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice ,luv the old skool look/


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

switch you wanna come to ohio and do up my biscayne. LBCC style bro!!!!!


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Wish i could....just start a new job last week, don't think the boss would like to taking off to do other work so soon. He already knows I've gotta go back to Austin, TX to finish this car later this year.

Heres the last thing I did lace on....


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

TTT, for a cool effect, I'm thinking of doing my daughters 1975 lincoln Tc top like this. I'm gonna post it to get ya'll opinion on what colors to use.


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Holy fuck...I haven't been on here in awhile and I come back to see this OLD shit at the top of the page!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

lace roof is looking fine, props on the professional looking job you did there!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 21 2006, 06:30 PM~4895627
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> hurry up and clear it, i wanna see them ice pearls :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

That lace looks nice, i love that look!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

